# power supply/ dyno



## birdman2202 (Sep 21, 2004)

anyone use a pwer supply to run there fantom dyno.(instead of a car battery) If so how many amps.
jason


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

A friend of mine was using a 75 amp power supply for his dyno at the track. Yeah it seems kinda high but you want to make sure you have enough power to get accurate readings. Just my 2 cents


DJ Mansfield


----------



## 20TN40 (Sep 1, 2003)

I use a 70 amp power supply with the dyno and my Turbo 30 connected.


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

45 amp power supply >>>>But nothing else on it other than the dyno...


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

birdman2202 said:


> anyone use a pwer supply to run there fantom dyno.(instead of a car battery) If so how many amps.
> jason


I would shoot 40 amps or higher.. and dedicate it. Not something you'd want to cart to the track for club racing


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Accurate readings can be obtained with a 100amp unit, as this is what Fantom Racing recommends. At least that's what they told me. 


I use a Garden tractor battery, $12.00 at several automotive stores. Take a charger with you and leave it plugged into the battery during testing...works fine.


----------

